# Can Anyone Please Recommend



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

a small, compact and cheap digital camera.

Preferably one that unlike my Olympus, doesn't eat batteries before lunch and one I can upload the images direct to my computers hard drive, rather than using the stupid software I got with the Olympus that does not allow me to do this without upgrading









Any help welcome.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I just got Fuji F11. Ming recommended it so it must be good.

Still getting used to it but........

compact

500 shots per charge

I got it to replace Nikon D70 SLR. Not as clever in some ways but as good in general.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

all my pics are taken with a nikon coolpix 2100 ,great macro,you can get them on fleabay for around Â£45-60 now.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

If you need a lot of manual options in small sized body and with great battery life, take a look at Casio EX-Z750 http://www.kenrockwell.com/casio/exz750.htm

But Fuji F11 has definitely incredible high sensitivity modes ISO 800-1600 (no need of flash in low-light conditions).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

odklizec said:


> If you need a lot of manual options in small sized body and with great battery life, take a look at Casio EX-Z750 http://www.kenrockwell.com/casio/exz750.htm


This would put me off this camera: _Almost every digital compact camera has macro ability to get up to about an inch from the lens. The EX-Z750 is one of the few that can't. You only can get to within about 4 inches at wide and 18 inches at tele._. Doesn't sound good for watch photography


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Try the Morgan computer website for Nikon coolpix and Minolta at cheap prices

Tom.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I found out that the camera I actually have doesn't have as many shortcomings as I thought.

I suppose I should just read the instructions









Anyway having found that I do have the facility for close ups with my camera, here's my 1st attempt


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> all my pics are taken with a nikon coolpix 2100 ,great macro,you can get them on fleabay for around Â£45-60 now.


I'd go with that too, especially if it's the update from my Coolpix 775

These Nikon maco lenses are pin sharp, mine to about 4cms from object


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

I use a Ricoh Caplio G4 Wide. Very good macro (1cm) and essentially a point and click camera.

G4 Wide specs

Outdated now as it was released in '02/'03 so you could pick it up pretty cheap.


----------

